# Clubs near bryan county



## Bloodykiller4 (Jun 27, 2011)

Father and son lookn for a hunting club with deer and hogs


----------



## gm53 (Jun 28, 2011)

3300 acres in lower wheeler co. Great deer hunting with established patches w/box stands. Several miles river frontage on Ocmulgee river. Nice cook shelter and camping on river bank. Low membership assures plenty of room for everyone. 912-253-4056


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where is lower wheeler county and how low is the membership?


----------



## gm53 (Jun 30, 2011)

One and a half hours west of savannah. 18-19 members. We keep membership low to insure quality hunting.


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jun 30, 2011)

How much is it now? and is it monthly or yearly?


----------



## gm53 (Jul 3, 2011)

1450 yearly. One payment. Well worth the money.


----------



## natureheart (Jul 16, 2011)

*8000 acres in  Long County*

$700 - extra $50 for camp spot with pwr and water. Call David (863) 608-4500


----------

